# خراف المسيح



## blackguitar (22 يناير 2006)

*قد كتبت هذا التامل بعد قرائتى لموضوع ميرنا وهو المسيح قارع الباب هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى اشكرها عليه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1954*


*هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع.ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي (رؤيا 3:20 )

لكل شخص فينا الرب اعطاه الفرصه لكى يقرع على باب قلبه ولكن من منا فتح له ليدخل الرب ويتعشى معه
من منا عرف صوت الرب فقد اخذ اعظم عطيه فما هناك اعظم من ان يسكن فقلبنا الرب ويستريح به
ولكن من منا سيفتح له ؟؟؟؟؟
من منا سيمع صوت الرب غير اولاده 

خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني ( يوحنا 10:27)





نحن اولاد يسوع نسمع صوته ونسمعه حين يقرع على بابنا لنفتح له ولكن......... هل سنتكاسل عن فتح الباب ؟؟
هل سنتكاسل عن الصلاة ؟؟؟ 
هل سنتكاسل عن مصالحه من اخطائنا اليه؟؟؟؟
هل سنتكاسل عن الذهاب اى الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟؟


خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني 
فهل سنتبع الرب ام سنتكاسل

نحن خراف الرب يسوع ولكن كل واحد مننا قد ضل يبحث عن شهواته فمن منا بحث عن المال ومن منا بحث عن السلطه ومن منا بحث عن الشهوات
كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه (اشعياء 53:6)

كلنا كغنم ضللنا ..  تركنا الحظيرة وبعدنا قد اهوتنا رائحه التنانه والميل الجسديه
اهوتنا رائحه الخطيه وذهبنا نبحث عن السعاده فارض مفروشه حرير وتحتها نيران اكله
ذهبنا وراء سراب من الفرح ووجدنا انفسنا فالنهايه امام هوة عميقه لتسحبنا الى الاسفل 
ولكن يعود الرب يسوع ويطرق على بابنا ...... فهل سنفتح له ام سنترك الياس يتملكنا ويسيطر على ايدينا فيشلها تماما ولا نستطيع ان نفتح للرب

هل سنفتح له ام نتركه ليعود حزينا مهموما على هذه النفس الضائعه وحوله الملائكه تبكى على فقدانها .... لتتركها الى العقاب الاخير

ليتنا نسمع صوت الرب وهو يقرع على بابنا ونفتح له ليتعشى معنا قبل ان يرحل ويغادر ونكون قد استوفينا حقنا ...وفى اليوم الاخير لنقول له يارب متى اقرعت بابنا فيقول لنا

انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان ..........خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني​ *


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2006)

*الله بجد حلوه اوى ايوا كدا ابدع يبنى*


----------



## blackguitar (23 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا ميرنا ده كله بسبب موضوعك*


----------

